# Interessensfrage - Arduino und C#



## Jungbluth (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

mich würde mal intressieren ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt eine Arduino - oder Atmega Controller im allgemeinen - im C# zu prgrammieren. Für den Raspi gibt es ja das .Net Microframework und mit .Net Native ist ja möglich den Programmcode in C++ zu konvetieren. (C++ kann ich zwar halbwegs aber bei weiten nicht gut).


----------

